# Glove box light. Did any include it?



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hmm, after studying the schematics I do not see it drawn out in them at all which leads me to believe it was never available therefore would be hard to retrofit. The light housing itself is probably easy but the on/off switch would be tougher without some kind of factory option. I don't feel like drilling holes / trial and error to fit a switch.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to check the parts list for a 2016 Gen 2. 

With the Gen 1, the 2011 had a govebox light, but it got eliminated in the later years. There's none in my 2013 LTZ.

A glove box light isn't rocket science - you just need the part and a source of 12V power. Preferably one that will shutdown if the battery gets low. Or better yet - when the car goes to sleep.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> You might want to check the parts list for a 2016 Gen 2.
> 
> With the Gen 1, the 2011 had a govebox light, but it got eliminated in the later years. There's none in my 2013 LTZ.
> 
> A glove box light isn't rocket science - you just need the part and a source of 12V power. Preferably one that will shutdown if the battery gets low. Or better yet - when the car goes to sleep.


I will check the 2nd gen 2016 schematics.

Yeah I understand it isn't rocket science. The part that turns me off is rigging up a switch so it isn't illuminated at all times either when the car is on or when the running lights are on. I would want it to only turn on when the glove box is opened hence the factory solution to the switch vs rigging one.


EDIT: Looked at 2nd gen 2016 schematics. It doesn't appear it was ever an option in NA for our cars lol. Why in the world did they punch out the big rectangular hole in the glove box for the light housing? Good ol' GM!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow. I went trough catalog photos and noticed the shine from the glove box light in one of them. Just recently i hard wired a dash cam and upgrade audio so i am positive mine (2018) does not have one. I'm in the same boat here. However, i thought this to be some local Chinese oddity, turns out that's a global snafu.
Long story short, i called the customer service and they told me they will refit it whenever i visit the shop next time. Didn't do it yet though.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

IPhantom said:


> Wow. I went trough catalog photos and noticed the shine from the glove box light in one of them. Just recently i hard wired a dash cam and upgrade audio so i am positive mine (2018) does not have one. I'm in the same boat here. However, i thought this to be some local Chinese oddity, turns out that's a global snafu.
> Long story short, i called the customer service and they told me they will refit it whenever i visit the shop next time. Didn't do it yet though.


Interested in how they do it. If you do get it done can you include part numbers for the lamp housing and more importantly the harness + switch?

Thanks!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

https://chevrolet.7zap.com/en/cruze/53458-2017/0-0-1883805333/0-1884905283-0-0/#14

I believe it is a pretty standard family part. The switch is included in the assembly. I couldn't find there to be any harness in my particular car nor could i spot any empty socket, so i am a little worried they will just splice it in somewhere and not using a OEM wiring harness. That linked site does mention a harness, though.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

IPhantom said:


> https://chevrolet.7zap.com/en/cruze/53458-2017/0-0-1883805333/0-1884905283-0-0/#14
> 
> I believe it is a pretty standard family part. The switch is included in the assembly. I couldn't find there to be any harness in my particular car nor could i spot any empty socket, so i am a little worried they will just splice it in somewhere and not using a OEM wiring harness. That linked site does mention a harness, though.



Thanks for the link. I'll check it out later.

Here's the top of my glove box.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

firehawk618 said:


> Thanks for the link. I'll check it out later.


Looks like you can get the part from Amazon for less than $10. 

I know on the Gen 1, it included the switch, so that takes care of that concern. I'd only worry about the situation where someone leaves the door open and drains the battery. So, I'd want it switched but still have power when the car has been turned off but not yet asleep.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I got the part too as I want to take the dash apart an see if the wire loom is tucked away in there. 

Some Gen2 models indeed have this light. Not sure if gas models get these and diesels don't?

Screenshot of a Youtube cabin filter tutorial video on a Gen2 (2017) with a light









Part I'm going to retrofit


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder if it got deleted in 2018? Or if only Premier trim has it?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Looks like you can get the part from Amazon for less than $10.
> 
> I know on the Gen 1, it included the switch, so that takes care of that concern. I'd only worry about the situation where someone leaves the door open and drains the battery. So, I'd want it switched but still have power when the car has been turned off but not yet asleep.



Ahh yes the switch is integral with it. Awesome. There is in fact the hole for that switch to poke through on my assembly also.

Yes, I would personally probably just tie it into the power feed for the dome light circuit as that will time out after the cars off eventually and the BCM is real close to the glove box.


EDIT:
After taking a second look at the schematics for the 18' they list "Instrument panel compartment lamp" and it shows switched. I bet that's the glove box light.

If that is the glove box light then I will definitely tie it into the dome lamp feed circuit because that is how it's drawn up in the schematic.

Now to just figure out the part number for the connector!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> Ahh yes the switch is integral with it. Awesome. There is in fact the hole for that switch to poke through on my assembly also.
> 
> Yes, I would personally probably just tie it into the power feed for the dome light circuit as that will time out after the cars off eventually and the BCM is real close to the glove box.
> 
> ...


Please create a DIY if you get around to this.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok I'll get some pics of how I tackle it when I do it. I just need to figure out the connector part number so I can get that.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137...-diy-glove-box-light-wiring-2013-32-73-a.html


I just did this installation. My 2018 has no harness tucked away. The light was removed a few years back and they eliminated the connector. I tapped into the power port to power up the light. It's a ignition switched circuit. Very satisfied with the install. Too bad GM got cheap on this.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

6speedTi said:


> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137...-diy-glove-box-light-wiring-2013-32-73-a.html
> 
> 
> I just did this installation. My 2018 has no harness tucked away. The light was removed a few years back and they eliminated the connector. I tapped into the power port to power up the light. It's a ignition switched circuit. Very satisfied with the install. Too bad GM got cheap on this.



Very nice. I was going to ask if this applied to the 2nd gen but I see yours IS a second gen. Thanks! I am going to order the plug / pins right now and it happens I already have the right crimper from working with Deutsch connectors daily!


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

It seems chevy kept the same light assembly from earlier cruze models. GEN 1 and GEN 2. I have some experience with these pins but I ordered three of them just incase I made a bad crimp. My crimping went perfect. It was harder removing the glove box, side panels and tapping into the power port connector. I used a LED bulb. Brighter and less amperage draw. The bulb is a T10 wedge base. AKA bulb # 168, 194, 2825.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

6speedTi said:


> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137...-diy-glove-box-light-wiring-2013-32-73-a.html
> 
> 
> I just did this installation. My 2018 has no harness tucked away. The light was removed a few years back and they eliminated the connector. I tapped into the power port to power up the light. It's a ignition switched circuit. Very satisfied with the install. Too bad GM got cheap on this.


What part number did you use and where did you find it? The one in the Gen I post seems to be no longer available.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> What part number did you use and where did you find it? The one in the Gen I post seems to be no longer available.


https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137...-diy-glove-box-light-wiring-2013-32-73-a.html. 

See post #1 for a detailed description and parts needed for the installation. You still need to find a power source to tap into. I highly recommend a switched source. I used the power port.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Our 2016.5 has it, I found out the hard way by burning my hand on it when removing the glove box to change the cabin filter. I'll check if out 2017 has it later today.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Our two Cruze's have the glovebox light. Premier and LT trims, both 2017's.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

6speedTi said:


> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137...-diy-glove-box-light-wiring-2013-32-73-a.html.
> 
> See post #1 for a detailed description and parts needed for the installation. You still need to find a power source to tap into. I highly recommend a switched source. I used the power port.


I have no issues powering it, but the part numbers in the post keep coming back as no longer available. I was under the impression there are new part numbers and that is what I was asking about.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Bump for an update. I need to find the part number for the male plug and repair wires needed so that I can make a harness in order to retrofit this. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Bump for an update. I need to find the part number for the male plug and repair wires needed so that I can make a harness in order to retrofit this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Nevermind... I realized the part numbers and such were in the Gen 1 post. 

This is what I'm ordering to install:









I have tons of VW yellow repair wire that may just plug into the connector housing. If I find the right yellow repair wire that fits I will share the part numbers for those wanting to install this.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

It was an easy install for my 2018 diesel sedan. I tapped into the power port. If you have the proper crimping tool and some experience in wiring it's a snap. There is a tutorial on You Tube on removing the glove box to access the cabin filter. Same procedure minus the filter replacement to perform this task. I added a LED bulb and it works great.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If anyone needs the pins and connectors for this, I bought extra due to the high shipping costs. I have to go through my receipts, but I'm thinking it would be about $3 or so including shipping.


----------



## funkyman (Apr 15, 2017)

IPhantom said:


> Wow. I went trough catalog photos and noticed the shine from the glove box light in one of them. Just recently i hard wired a dash cam and upgrade audio so i am positive mine (2018) does not have one. I'm in the same boat here. However, i thought this to be some local Chinese oddity, turns out that's a global snafu.
> Long story short, i called the customer service and they told me they will refit it whenever i visit the shop next time. Didn't do it yet though.


Hi phantom I'm IN THE USA is the dealership obligated to fit one .What is a global SNAFU?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My '17 Premier hatch has the glove box light


----------

